

Website Security for Webmasters - abraham
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2011/05/website-security-for-webmasters.html

======
rh32010
Thanks for posting this, never knew about 'Gruyere'. Will definitely look
through this and other Google Code University pages. Anyone know of some
similar sites that have a hands on view of web app/page security?

